# Houston sashimi markets



## Third Bar Slim (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good place in the Houston area to buy fresh or frozen sashimi grade tuna?

Also, has anyone ever ordered the aforementioned from this website?

http://www.catalinaop.com/

Many thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Central Market/HEB Grand Parkway*

Central Market on Westheimer & HEB of Fry Road in Cinco Ranch both have sashmi grade tuna.....eat it all the time.

YUM !


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Viet Hoa on the Beltway at Beechnut has it. Along with some other strange items of interest.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a Japanese market on Westheimer near Wilcrest that carries sushi/sashimi grade tuna and other fish as well. The name escapes me now, but if you are interested, p.m. me and I will get it for you. The website you listed is CHEAP. If you try anything, let us know how it turns out. I have had fish delivered in the past from Farm2Market.com and Honolulufish.com but I think the latter no longer does retail. Viet Ho is the _only _place in Houston for cheap live lobster and dungeness crab. MED


----------



## Capt. Bruno (May 28, 2004)

I believe the previous post may be referring to a place that was near Wilcrest & Westhemier - *Kazy's Gourmet. *If this is the place that was referred to, they moved to Bellaire, just east of Dairy Ashford on the North side of Bellaire in a shopping center. At one time, they were a very large supplier for lots of restaurants in the area and they would take walk-ins but don't expect a retail store environment, it loooks like a warehouse inside - they deal wholesale. This is my recollection from the last time I went there but it has been some time. Prices were very good but you had to buy in whatever quantities they had. I think I bought wasabi in like 2 or 5lb bags or something like that but the cost of the bag was less than a small can (couple of ounces) in the grocery store. I also got whole Salmon fillets and Ikura. I think the Ikura came in a 2lb frozen box which is a lot of Ikurra but it only cost about as much as 6 pieces at a sushi bar. Anyhow, hope this helps.

Kazys Gourmet 
11810 Bellaire Blvd
Houston, TX 77072

(281) 879-0602


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Sushi grade?*

Excuse my ignorance,but what is sushi grade?Is it the way it is handled & so called CURED?Bleed out? or put on a secret ice mix?I have heard several ideas but please clarify!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

This thread is sad!:frown:
We need some weather. If you help support the drift gill nets don't cry when one is wraped around Boomvang like last year.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 15, 2005)

Capt. Bruno said:


> I believe the previous post may be referring to a place that was near Wilcrest & Westhemier - *Kazy's Gourmet. *If this is the place that was referred to, they moved to Bellaire, just east of Dairy Ashford on the North side of Bellaire in a shopping center. At one time, they were a very large supplier for lots of restaurants in the area and they would take walk-ins but don't expect a retail store environment, it loooks like a warehouse inside - they deal wholesale. This is my recollection from the last time I went there but it has been some time. Prices were very good but you had to buy in whatever quantities they had. I think I bought wasabi in like 2 or 5lb bags or something like that but the cost of the bag was less than a small can (couple of ounces) in the grocery store. I also got whole Salmon fillets and Ikura. I think the Ikura came in a 2lb frozen box which is a lot of Ikurra but it only cost about as much as 6 pieces at a sushi bar. Anyhow, hope this helps.
> 
> Kazys Gourmet
> 11810 Bellaire Blvd
> ...


No, I was referring to Nippon Diado:

11138 Westheimer at Wilcrest
The sign says "Oriental Foods" but this is Nippon Daido, Houston's Japanese grocery store. All manner of Japanese products, fresh flying fish roe, boiled lotus root, dried fish, fresh fish, chopsticks for beginners, sake, magazines, videos, this place has it all. Located in the same shopping center is a Japanese fast food cafe, and a Japanese travel agency.
​


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There is a little Irish bar in the same strip center as Nippon Daido. We used to load up on sushi/sashimi and all the trimmings then head into the bar. A japanese feast accompanied by a few pints of the dark stuff - Brilliant!!


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm curious too, what is Sashimi grade TUNA? Belly meat? YellowFin? Last time I had some YFT for the grill, my friends freaked out when I cut off a piece and ate it raw. It was delicious! Definitely better than the stuff on the Chinese Buffet...


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sashimi grade is given to fish after it has arrived at the market.

The fish/ meat must be handled a very special way after it caught to be considered

"Sashimi grade"

Just because you catch a tuna doesent mean if you eat it raw, you are eating Shshimi grade.

Here is a pamphlet for commercial fisherman to follow when handling sashimi grade.
http://www.spc.int/coastfish/Fishing/Sashimi_E/Sashimi_E.htm

Unfortunitly the term is very loosly used, and you must go to a reputable source to get the true "Sashimi grade"
I would be very surprised to find it at a general asian market.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

krusty0001 said:


> I'm curious too, what is Sashimi grade TUNA? Belly meat? YellowFin? Last time I had some YFT for the grill, my friends freaked out when I cut off a piece and ate it raw. It was delicious! Definitely better than the stuff on the Chinese Buffet...


Supposed to be taken care of in a certin manner during the kill, spike the brain, cut at the tail, run a cable down the middle of the spine, ect. This all comes from people that think a dried bear urine sack is better than Viagra. A sushi grade tuna will never be as good as one that we catch on our own boat as any commercial caught tuna will be at least a week old or have been frozen. There are very few places and times that you will get fresh high quality tuna, I have sold Albacore to a guy that meets us at the dock and drives the fish straight to the resturants and it will be labled as sushi grade but we just spike the brain and rip a gill out, (Much to my enjoyment). It'st not often that a hook and line guy can bring daily caught tuna to the docks and most of the tuna that hits the docks in the US was caught by drift net or long line and they can be at sea for weeks at a time.


----------



## jcturnerjr (Feb 20, 2006)

If you are interested in what it takes for tuna to be sushimi grade, here is an absolutely fantastic article that a 2Cooler did a while back: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=29931&highlight=sashimi

I did my best in following the directions on one trip. It definitely tastes a little better but not sure if it is worth the hassle for most folks. However, for the true sushi connoisseur, it makes all the difference in the world.

Hope that helps.

Julian


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

killed with a judo chop like Austin Powers, then beheaded with a Katana like Shogun, don't you guys ever watch any movies ????


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

jcturnerjr said:


> If you are interested in what it takes for tuna to be sushimi grade, here is an absolutely fantastic article that a 2Cooler did a while back: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=29931&highlight=sashimi
> 
> I did my best in following the directions on one trip. It definitely tastes a little better but not sure if it is worth the hassle for most folks. However, for the true sushi connoisseur, it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> ...


Wow. That was a good article. Who da thunk cleaning your fish in fresh water was bad.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I usually just dig the guts out of the buckets at the Harbor in Matagorda and take em home, is this the right "grade"?


----------

